# Gingerman Raceway Saturday, October 6 - HPDE



## nismo22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Totally thought I posted this already! Information from another board:



> Hello everybody,
> 
> SpeedTrialUSA has an instructional road racing school for enthusiasts of all driving levels, with all makes and models of car, on Saturday, October 6 at GingerMan Raceway in South Haven, MI. This is your chance to take your driving skills and your car to the limit while learning the basics of auto racing in an educational, fun, and controlled environment.
> 
> ...



See you guys there!


----------

